# New Flavored Hotness...



## metalchick832 (May 27, 2007)

How do you grow the flavored kind of icky sticky?  I've been wondering about that and I'll want to experiment with it later on down the line.  I've been dreaming of a watermelon apple or some such...


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

There are strains that have different "flavors" that remind people of different foods, but nothing you can do to flavor a plant.

Of course, I guess like tobacco, you could add flavoring to weed during the cure. Like peach flavored cigars...

Put an apple in a baggie of weed and it will take on some flavor of apple. It prolly absorbs some natural sugars from the plant as well, so no telling what reaction that may cause...

Mmmmmm, moldy apples!


----------



## metalchick832 (May 27, 2007)

LOL!  OK then.  I had heard that you can add the juice (fresh, not canned or concentrated) of a fruit to the water that you are watering with and some of the plants flavor would grow with the plant.... after a couple of generations the plants seeds produce the flavor as well.  Or at least that's the rumor.  It sounds totally stupid to me, but I suppose it might be true...

~Metalchick


----------



## MJ20 (May 27, 2007)

I wish I knew how to add my own unique taste to buds..I'd make all kinda crazy tasting stuff.lol


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 27, 2007)

Chocolate Cannabis!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2007)

chocolate chunk and chocolate thai are both killer strians as a matter of fact. ive got a few Choco chunk Xjimmy hindrix growing out now....


----------



## metalchick832 (May 27, 2007)

Okay... how did that flavor get there?!  That's what I'm after.  I wanna know how you breed flavored strains!

~Metalchick


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2007)

you dont just flavor pot...its all in the genetics..... terpenes for one, are given off by some strians and have certian smells that are different with each genetic line. its all in the parentage.


----------



## metalchick832 (May 28, 2007)

Dumb that statement down for a noob please.  LOL!

~Metalchick


----------

